
FourQ: Four-dimensional decompositions on a Q-curve over the Mersenne prime [pdf] - runesoerensen
http://eprint.iacr.org/2015/565.pdf
======
runesoerensen
Looks pretty interesting: _" These results show that, in practice, FourQ is
around four to five times faster than the original NIST P-256 curve and
between two and three times faster than curves that are currently under
consideration as NIST alternatives, such as Curve25519."_

Also check out FourQlib[1], MSR's (MIT-licensed) C implementation of this
research.

[1] [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/projects/fourqlib/](http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/fourqlib/)

